# 1st HDR Pic



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

As some of you will know i've recently took the plunge and bought a D5000 and am learning new stuff every minute! Ive just got Photoshop and after reading up on HDR etc i decided to have a mess about with PS CS5 last night and created this HDR fake by using one JPEG and messing with the curves to create 3 pics with varying darkness/brightness then merged them. Its abit ott maybe but it was fun!









Heres the original








Any comments or advice is most welcome!
Phil


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Good first effort fella! I have used Photomatix in the past - I find it a bit easier to use than PS.

I took this one some time ago now using 3 different exposures and processed in photomatix


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I like it mate. HDR is like Marmite, you love it or you don't.

Lots of people comment on how it's not a proper HDR or this and that is wrong, but at the end of the day the original photo came from a digital image so it has already been processed.

Brings out some nice detail, you just need to tone down the clouds.


Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Supermega said:


> Good first effort fella! I have used Photomatix in the past - I find it a bit easier to use than PS.
> 
> I took this one some time ago now using 3 different exposures and processed in photomatix


Thanks mate. Aye, i have photomatix but its the trial that leaves watermarks on.



Maxtor said:


> I like it mate. HDR is like Marmite, you love it or you don't.
> 
> Lots of people comment on how it's not a proper HDR or this and that is wrong, but at the end of the day the original photo came from a digital image so it has already been processed.
> 
> ...


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Supermega said:


> Good first effort fella! I have used Photomatix in the past - I find it a bit easier to use than PS.
> 
> I took this one some time ago now using 3 different exposures and processed in photomatix


Thanks mate. Aye, i have photomatix but its the trial that leaves watermarks on. I will get out there and do some proper HDR bracket shots but i just fancied trying it with a pic i already had first. I have done HDR in the house but nothing i would show. Just a pic of the front room lol Youre pic is awesome and i love the clouds! Something that lets mine down i feel.


Maxtor said:


> I like it mate. HDR is like Marmite, you love it or you don't.
> 
> Lots of people comment on how it's not a proper HDR or this and that is wrong, but at the end of the day the original photo came from a digital image so it has already been processed.
> Brings out some nice detail, you just need to tone down the clouds.
> ...


Thanks. I thought exactlly the same but dont know how to do this?
Phil


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i agree with maxtor, sometimes they are nice, sometimes they are not, keep trying though


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not bad for a first attempt! Should have seen mine.....:lol:

Looks a bit ott even for HDR imo but it comes along with practice.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Not bad for a first attempt! Should have seen mine.....:lol:
> 
> Looks a bit ott even for HDR imo but it comes along with practice.


Thanks mate. Ive never used Photoshop before so i think it'll be a while before i get to grips with the settings. I need to get out and about and take some proper Bracketed shots and do it the proper way. Just havnt had any time with work. I think i'll go down to the Gateshead Quayside as theres some cracking bridges and buildings down there.
Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

This is also HDR, with Photomatix Trial version.










Note the ghost person... and this was at least 7 shots, with manually changed shutter speed.

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I quite like that actually. I've heard of this HDR but not looked into it yet, what is it?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

High Dynamic Range. Take multiple shots at different exposures and combine to retain detail in both dark and light areas.

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> This is also HDR, with Photomatix Trial version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Is that the bar off Terminator?:lol: Why does your trial not have the watermarks Bretti?



Pezza4u said:


> I quite like that actually. I've heard of this HDR but not looked into it yet, what is it?


In image processing, computer graphics, and photography, high dynamic range imaging (HDRI or just HDR) is a set of techniques that allow a greater dynamic range of luminances between the lightest and darkest areas of an image than standard digital imaging techniques or photographic methods. This wider dynamic range allows HDR images to more accurately represent the wide range of intensity levels found in real scenes, ranging from direct sunlight to faint starlight.[1]
The two main sources of HDR imagery are computer renderings and merging of multiple photographs, the latter of which in turn are individually referred to as low dynamic range (LDR)[2] or standard dynamic range (SDR)[3] photographs.
Tone mapping techniques, which reduce overall contrast to facilitate display of HDR images on devices with lower dynamic range, can be applied to produce images with preserved or exaggerated local contrast for artistic effect.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging
Heres some examples mate.
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/03/10/35-fantastic-hdr-pictures/
Heres a guide on how to do it.
http://abduzeedo.com/how-create-hdr-photos-hdrphotomatix-tutorial
Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

'cos it's Tone Compressed, not Deail Enhanced. I shoot properly to start with and use HDR to make up for the limitations of the cam.

Bret


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I like that pic Brett, that's exactly what I think HDR should be about. Your picture probably reflects what the human eye can see but the camera can't reproduce in one easy exposure. :thumb:

For me, photography is about capturing memories, and I want to capture it exactly like I saw it. I need to figure out how to do it now


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Set your camera to record RAW.
Shoot one exposure according to what the camera thinks (from a tripod)
Drop two clicks of shutter speed (do not touch the aperture) and take another. Repeat... then return to the "correct" and repeat with faster shutter speeds. 
So, from 1/[email protected], do 1/30, 1/10, 1/4, then 1/100, 1/250, 1/500. You ideally want 7-11 shots.

That should cover pretty much everything - the longest shot should be pretty much all white and the shortest one pretty much all dark. 
Feed photomatix. That's it.

Bret


----------

